# Chicago Symphony after Muti ?



## cco (Oct 8, 2021)

Hello,

what is in Chicago after Muti in 2023 ? Has anybody here an idea ? Maybe Gergiev who is now free for another job :lol: It is tricky. I can´t think of any. All very good conductors are bound long term. Maybe Thielemann from Dresden  His contract runs out in Dresden in 2023/2024.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

No doubt, I'll get the call :lol:


----------



## John Zito (Sep 11, 2021)

No clue what the reputation is of either the outlet or the author, but this might be of interest:

https://chicagoclassicalreview.com/...a-choice-short-list-if-the-job-is-still-open/

Since it was posted, Alsop extended at Ravinia, which could imply that she's out of the running for the main gig.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

There has been a lot of rumors about Marin Alsop being the next CSO music director. However, Marin Alsop just extended her contract with Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra to 2023 (or some time around it). So although this contract does not necessarily limit her cooperation with Chicago Symphony, but I tend to believe that she's not coming to Chicago.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

david johnson said:


> No doubt, I'll get the call :lol:


Sorry! Wrong number


----------



## cco (Oct 8, 2021)

Chicago has always very famous champions league conductors. And the only two available are Thielemann and Honeck. All others Alsop, Hrusa, Mälkki are not in the League for Chicago. Rattle was another, but now he is in Munich.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

cco said:


> Chicago has always very famous champions league conductors. And the only two available are Thielemann and Honeck. All others Alsop, Hrusa, Mälkki are not in the League for Chicago. Rattle was another, but now he is in Munich.


I beg to differ. Mälkki and Alsop are both outstanding conductors and are certainly in the same league as anyone to be considered for the job. Thielemann hasn't really done much interesting work --- Bruckner, Wagner...that's about it. Honeck is a more likely candidate, although I think he has a strong allegiance to the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra and will be their conductor until 2027-2028, in which, they may extend his contract even further if he decides to stay. Honeck isn't a young man anymore, but neither is Thielemann (born in 58 and 59 respectively), so there's no telling what will happen with his career.


----------



## cco (Oct 8, 2021)

Mälkki and Alsop are not in the same League than Thielemann and Honeck. No, never. And they are not so famous. Look back who was in Chicago in the last years. Age was never a criterium for Chicago. Only the "name" was a criterium (Solti, Barenboim, Haitink, Muti). Maybe Salonen can be a choice. And a Women for Chicago ? I can not believe it.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

cco said:


> Mälkki and Alsop are not in the same League than Thielemann and Honeck. No, never. And they are not so famous. Look back who was in Chicago in the last years. Age was never a criterium for Chicago. Only the "name" was a criterium (Solti, Barenboim, Haitink, Muti). Maybe Salonen can be a choice. *And a Women for Chicago ? I can not believe it.*


Why???

And personally I would take Mälkki and Alsop over Thielemann any day. And no on Salonen as he has just taken over in San Francisco.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Salonen would be great, but he's taking the helm at SFSO


----------



## cco (Oct 8, 2021)

What about Welser-Möst ? But i think, then he must quit in Cleveland or he makes two orchestra 
Mälkki and Alsop has not the international Renommee for a Chicago Symphony. Look back at all the names they have, then you understand what i mean.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

cco said:


> Mälkki and Alsop are not in the same League than Thielemann and Honeck. No, never. And they are not so famous. Look back who was in Chicago in the last years. Age was never a criterium for Chicago. Only the "name" was a criterium (Solti, Barenboim, Haitink, Muti). Maybe Salonen can be a choice. And a Women for Chicago ? I can not believe it.


I know age isn't a criteria for a conductor's appointment to an orchestra. I was just pointing out that at this point in time Thielemann and Honeck have better things to do in their careers and a CSO appointment more than likely isn't one of them. Truth be told, Mälkki is more than likely to get the LA Philharmonic than the CSO (not that she isn't worthy of the CSO). Also, your comment about women not being up for a position in the CSO is ignorant and simply uneducated. You clearly don't know what Mälkki or Alsop are capable of nor do you appear to know much about their conducting careers in general. As for Salonen, it won't happen, he's with the San Francisco SO right now and good for him being back on the West Coast, which is an area of the world he seems to enjoy having conducted the LA Philharmonic for such a long-time.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

cco said:


> What about Welser-Möst ? But i think, then he must quit in Cleveland or he makes two orchestra
> Mälkki and Alsop has not the international Renommee for a Chicago Symphony. Look back at all the names they have, then you understand what i mean.


You didn't answer the question about women???

As to international reputation, just ask the people in Los Angeles, New York, Berlin & Vienna


----------



## cco (Oct 8, 2021)

Which absolute word class orchestra (Berlin, Amsterdam, Boston, Philadelphia, Cleveland, London, New York, Leipzig, Dresden, Munich BR, Los Angeles, San Francisco und so on) is led by a Women ? Can you tell me one ?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

What does that have to do with anything?? Are you saying that because none have so far, none can do so now? That's just plain silly

P.S. Susanna Mälkki is the Principal Guest Conductor in Los Angeles and Nathalie Stutzman has the same position in Philadelphia.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

cco said:


> Which absolute word class orchestra (Berlin, Amsterdam, Boston, Philadelphia, Cleveland, London, New York, Leipzig, Dresden, Munich BR, Los Angeles, San Francisco und so on) is led by a Women ? Can you tell me one ?


First of all, it's wom*a*n not wom*e*n --- it's singular not plural. I think your argument is rooted in some sort of gender superiority and not about the actual merits of many of these outstanding women conductors. Honestly, it's people like you that are holding back women in the first-place.


----------



## cco (Oct 8, 2021)

Guest Conductor and leading conductor is not the same 
None can do so now ? No i think so, but not in Chicago or the other world class orchestra. For Orchestras in the second row it is possible. Thats my opinion. It is legitim that you have another opinion, no problem. We will see what happen in Chicago

Ah, we absolutely need a Quote for Women in the world class orchestras. Sorry i have forgotten


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

cco said:


> Guest Conductor and leading conductor is not the same
> None can do so now ? No i think so, *but not in Chicago or the other world class orchestra*. For Orchestras in the second row it is possible. Thats my opinion. It is legitim that you have another opinion, no problem. We will see what happen in Chicago
> 
> Ah, we absolutely need a Quote for Women in the world class orchestras. Sorry i have forgotten


Ahh, so you _are_ saying that a woman can't lead a 'world class orchestra'. I suggest that you join us in the 21st century ... or even the second half of the 20th.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Becca said:


> Ahh, so you _are_ saying that a woman can't lead a 'world class orchestra'. I suggest that you join us in the 21st century ... or even the second half of the 20th.


This member is clearly misguided and has difficultly understanding that women are just as capable of leading a world class orchestra as men. This kind of thinking is all too prevalent in our society and this member is further proof of this notion.


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

I think Mälkki or Simone Young would be absolutely great choices for Chicago! Anyone who says otherwise needs to get out of the 1950s. Neither Chicago the town nor Chicago the symphony orchestra are so pathetically conservative as for a woman to be out of the question.

I'm not such a big Alsop fan, if I'm honest; I prefer the others I mentioned, in standard repertoire especially.

Please, no, not Thielemann; that guy is massively overrated, in my opinion. He'd be an awful choice.

Gergiev is obviously out of the question for the time being. I doubt he'd get on in Chicago, anyway.

Honeck is a decent choice/possibility except that he recentlyish extended with Pittsburgh. I don't see him leaving there soon.


----------



## cco (Oct 8, 2021)

I´am sorry, but it is not my fault that it is the way it is. You have to complain to the orchestra board. They hire the conductors not me. And it is fact, that no woman led a world class orchestra today. But that is no my fault...

Look at the VP season in 2022. There are 13 conductors. And yes, we have one woman (Joana Mallwitz). Is that much ?

I think when Chicago calls Honeck will think about it. My opinion...


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

There comes a point where it's not worth arguing any longer as the point seems to be totally missed (or avoided), so I'm gone.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Salonen would be my first choice, but I understand he is committed....I'd like to see an American get it....James Conlon deserves a shot at a top orchestra....I have n idea how his standing is with CSO, but years back, he did a fabulous Mahler 9 with Chicago - one of the best I've ever heard.....


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Becca said:


> There comes a point where it's not worth arguing any longer as the point seems to be totally missed (or avoided), so I'm gone.


I concur. It's like arguing with a brick wall. This member totally misses the point.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Knorf said:


> I think Mälkki or Simone Young would be absolutely great choices for Chicago! Anyone who says otherwise needs to get out of the 1950s. Neither Chicago the town nor Chicago the symphony orchestra are so pathetically conservative as for a woman to be out of the question.


Absolutely and well-said. I didn't think of Simone Young, but, yes, she would be a fine choice, indeed.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Famous last words: "No woman will ever . . ."


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Paavo Järvi is finishing up at NHK in August 2022. He is someone I would love to see at the helm in Chicago. I'd be thrilled with Marin Alsop as well, she'll be in town anyway for Ravinia I believe.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Barbara Hannigan for two reasons...

a.) See the guy at the far right looking up her skirt? - That's just about where my seat is at Orchestra Hall...

b.) She can really conduct... Elegant - graceful - and sing (beautifully) whilst doing so... Sure, sure, Bernstein could hum up a storm but he couldn't carry a tune worth a damn.

3.) Mirga...

4.) Mirga... Genius level talent requires being nominated twice... and she, like Babs, can also sing...

5.) Susanna Mälkki... yes... Simone Young...yes... JoAnn Falleta... maybe...


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Actually Mirga can sing, and quite well too. I believe that she did the vocal part on a recent recording. 

I will throw out one other name for Chicago ... Semyon Bychkov.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Becca said:


> Actually Mirga can sing, and quite well too. I believe that she did the vocal part on a recent recording.
> 
> I will throw out one other name for Chicago ... Semyon Bychkov.


I stand corrected - my thanks! - I've edited the original post - and now add this -

*"Mirga Grazinyte-Tyla: 'I am trying to sing when I conduct'"*

https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-48199568

I wonder if there's anyone who could say "*I am trying to conduct when I sing*"?

I should probably pose this question as a new thread in "Opera"...


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Deleted post - Inadvertently linked to an article which was already posted earlier.

Note to self: Try making the effort to actually read at least some of the posts before yours...


----------



## cco (Oct 8, 2021)

Simon Rattle would be perfect. But he is in Munich


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Becca said:


> Actually Mirga can sing, and quite well too. I believe that she did the vocal part on a recent recording.
> 
> I will throw out one other name for Chicago ... Semyon Bychkov.


I believe Bychkov's engagement with the Czech Philharmonic would make this impossible for him. He's been principal conductor with this orchestra since 2018.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

cco said:


> Simon Rattle would be perfect. But he is in Munich


Nope. Rattle's best work is behind him with the CBSO.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

I definitely think Vladimir Jurowski would be a good candidate for the CSO, but his engagement with the Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra would make it hard for him. Not to mention his engagements with the Bavarian State Opera and his guest conductorship with the Philadelphia Orchestra. I'm sure he still has ties with the London Philharmonic, too. He was principal conductor of the State Academic Symphony Orchestra of the Russian Federation as well, but left in 2021 and Vasily Petrenko took over the reigns, but since this Ukrainian invasion and so many Russian conductors and musicians speaking out against Putin, I would think Petrenko would have little to do with this orchestra at this juncture.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Re: Bychkov and the CzechPO - Nelsons/Boston/Leipzig  Plus Bychkov's early career was in Michigan (Grand Rapids) so Chicago would be (somewhat of) a homecoming for him! Anyway just a wild thought on my part.

FWIW: Given that Petrenko is a British citizen, I'm sure he is going nowhere near Russia at this time!


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

If he survives Ukraine, Theodore Kuchar.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

cco said:


> Simon Rattle would be perfect.


:lol:

Stop it!


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Becca said:


> Actually Mirga can sing, and quite well too. I believe that she did the vocal part on a recent recording.
> 
> I will throw out one other name for Chicago ... Semyon Bychkov.


Yes, Bychkov would be a reasonable choice - I heard him conduct the CSO a few years back - Bruckner 8, and Shostakovich 8...VERY GOOD!!


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

cco said:


> Simon Rattle would be perfect. But he is in Munich


I don't know....I've never been too impressed by Rattle...he's ok, not terrible, not great....


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

> JoAnn Falleta... maybe...


I wasn't familiar with her until I bought her Kodaly CD on Naxos. It's a wonderful recording and she is a veteran with a lot of experience. But Barbara Hannigan would be a great choice as well. A great musician and a glamorous woman for a high profile gig like the CSO.


----------



## EmperorOfIceCream (Jan 3, 2020)

I live in Chicago and go to the CSO a lot, so I have been thinking about this recently! I would love for Mälkki to be the conductor. I was amazed when I saw her doing Boulez's Notations, and she has recorded a lot of interesting repertoire that I really like. Salonen probably is unlikely, but he is doing concerts all the way from May 26 to June 4 this year of some complicated Ravel and other works, so maybe possible? I would really like him as well, because I think he is a great composer and I really enjoy his Stravinsky recordings and his conducting style. Salonen and Mälkki would be both be top picks for me.

Muti has said that he doesn't really like Mahler, and for my personal tastes, a fair amount of the repertoire played has tended to be more conservative and kind of boring music. For me, the horizons of orchestral music are a lot bigger than the 19th century German symphonic repertoire, as great as it is, and as much as I do love Brahms and Beethoven. I hope the next conductor will be able to bring in some newer and/or more ambitious music, like Mahler, and other 20th century music. Either of those choices would be able to do that.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Full disclosure: I've been holding a grudge - a bitter grudge - a bitter seething grudge - against the CSO"s Board of Directors since 1991...

Exhibit A: "Abbado and Daniel Barenboim were the only two candidates on management's list of candidates under consideration to succeed Solti as CSO music director following the latter's retirement in 1991. Although Abbado was the clear favorite of the local press, the public and reportedly half of the orchestra players (and privately expressed interest in extending his relationship with the orchestra), he was never approached by then-CSO Association President Henry Fogel, who openly supported Barenboim. Solti also threw in his lot with Barenboim. The latter's selection was announced in 1989. Abbado never returned to conduct the CSO."
- From John Von Rhein's Chicago Tribune obituary for Abbado -

https://www.chicagotribune.com/ente...an-conductor-dies-aged-80-20140120-story.html

Exhibit B: "...but those generating the biggest buzz within the orchestra as likely candidates for Daniel Barenboim's former post are the Italian maestros Riccardo Muti and Riccardo Chailly. Both are scheduled to conduct at Orchestra Hall this fall.

Both maestros are talented, charismatic, experienced, highly musical and widely admired throughout the classical music world. Each conducts a broad repertory and is strong in the Austro-Germanic classics that are the bedrock of the CSO's repertory.

Muti's main problem is that he has not conducted the CSO in more than 30 years, and the CSO is not the sort of orchestra that gets married after only a few dates.

Chailly's big -- and perhaps decisive -- advantage over his Italian rival is that he has a significant history with our orchestra.

The Milan-born conductor, 54, made his CSO podium debut at Ravinia in 1993. His ties to the city's musical life extend as far back as 1974 when, at 21, he made his American conducting debut at Lyric Opera of Chicago. Chailly loves working with the CSO; the CSO loves working with him. I haven't heard a single dissenting voice about the man, either from orchestra musicians or the concert public."
- From John von Rhein's Chicago Tribune article "CSO conductor contest narrows" - 07/18/2007

https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/ct-xpm-2007-07-18-0707160330-story.html

Moral of the story... Rule out any conductor who's a clear favorite of the local press, the audience, the players and who has ever, at any time, actually expressed an interest in conducting the CSO.

We could have had Abbado but got Barenboim instead...

We could have had Chailly but we got Muti instead...

Excerpts from "Who should get the CSO baton after Muti? A choice short list-if the job is still open"

- "From her 2011 debut, Mälkki's concerts have been consistently stellar in Chicago, both downtown and at Ravinia, where the latter including a soaring Sibelius Second in her most recent CSO stand. Mälkki, 52, would bring the strongest new-music credentials of anyone on the list, and is experienced in a dizzying range of 20th- and 21st-century composers. One could see her create fresh excitement at CSO concerts.

Her results in more standard repertoire are less well known locally but Mälkki has yet to lead a CSO concert that was anything short of first-class. Consistency, adventurousness, and no backstage drama."

- "There is one very good reason not to hire Alsop: a world-class orchestra deserves a world-class conductor. And, to be brutally honest, despite her occasional successful nights, Alsop is not on that level.

But the more complex the score and the more the music requires a fine ear and nuanced direction, the more quickly her limitations become apparent. Balancing has been a regular problem in her local appearances. And-whether due to feeling intimidated or just ineptness-she doesn't fix crucial things in rehearsal that need fixing. Alsop's Mahler 4 at Ravinia last summer was a shambles as was a downtown Copland Third-repertoire that supposedly is her strong suit.

With nearly a hundred players in the CSO, you can find a hundred different opinions on conductors. But Alsop manages to unify opinion like no one else-no CSO musicians seem to like her or want her as music director."

https://chicagoclassicalreview.com/...a-choice-short-list-if-the-job-is-still-open/

Ten years from now when my "bitter seething grudge" is entering its fourth decade I'll be back to write -

We could have had Susanna Mälkki but we got Marin Alsop instead...

===========================================================

This last bit is only tangentially - if that - relevant but it cracked me up - classic Muti vs. classic Chailly -

"Sparks fly at La Scala between conductors Muti and Chailly"

"At the end of last night's concert, Chailly went to congratulate his predecessor who he had given his private dressing room to use. When Chailly arrived, Muti claimed not to know him and asked who he was and what he was doing there. Onlookers thought that he was joking. Chailly took off his mask, explaining that he had come to congratulate him on a fine concert, but Muti told him to get lost, though with more colourful language: "Fuori dai coglioni!" (literally, "get out of my balls" or colloquially, "F*** off!") Chailly is said to have maintained his calm and let it go."


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

^^ The CSO board is waiting until Deborah Borda and the NYPO sign Mälkki so then they won't have to worry about choosing :lol:

I wonder if Alondra de la Parra is available


----------



## John Zito (Sep 11, 2021)

Sunburst Finish said:


> Exhibit A: "Abbado and Daniel Barenboim were the only two candidates on management's list of candidates under consideration to succeed Solti as CSO music director following the latter's retirement in 1991. Although Abbado was the clear favorite of the local press, the public and reportedly half of the orchestra players (and privately expressed interest in extending his relationship with the orchestra), he was never approached by then-CSO Association President Henry Fogel, who openly supported Barenboim. Solti also threw in his lot with Barenboim. The latter's selection was announced in 1989. Abbado never returned to conduct the CSO."
> - From John Von Rhein's Chicago Tribune obituary for Abbado -
> 
> https://www.chicagotribune.com/ente...an-conductor-dies-aged-80-20140120-story.html
> ...


That's one of those fun thought experiments: what if in 1989 Berlin had chosen Barenboim and Chicago had chosen Abbado instead of the other way around?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

The interesting part of it all is that, in Berlin, the musicians did get to choose!

P.S. Maybe I need to hold a grudge against the San Diego Symphony board because they missed an opportunity to get Mirga G-t after a successful guest conducting gig, this before the CBSO musicians met and fell in love with her, by which time it was too late. The (my) verdict on their eventual choice, Rafael Payare, is still out.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Re Berlin, and then in 1999 the Berlin musicians chose Rattle over Barenboim, and in 2017 they chose K. Petrenko over Barenboim (ok, I'm not so sure about the latter but it makes for a good story!)


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

mbhaub said:


> If he survives Ukraine, Theodore Kuchar.


I love the Kuchar recordings I own. I endorse this pick!


----------



## cco (Oct 8, 2021)

Don´t forget Munich Phil needs also a new conductor. And the best ones have long contracts


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

mbhaub said:


> If he survives Ukraine, Theodore Kuchar.


This is unlikely, for a couple reasons. One, his career dwindled down to smaller and smaller posts, and word is that he was sacked from the last one, the Reno Chamber Orchestra. Two, concerning that situation, there is also a scandal of sexual harassment and personal abuse clinging to him.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Neo Romanza said:


> This member is clearly misguided and has difficultly understanding that women are just as capable of leading a world class orchestra as men. This kind of thinking is all too prevalent in our society and this member is further proof of this notion.


Actually, I think that this member is trolling, or is a Russian bot.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Knorf said:


> This is unlikely, for a couple reasons. One, his career dwindled down to smaller and smaller posts, and word is that he was sacked from the last one, the Reno Chamber Orchestra. Two, concerning that situation, there is also a scandal of sexual harassment and personal abuse clinging to him.


That's too bad. I'd be very happy with my initial pick of Paavo Järvi, then  Muti kind of puts me to sleep.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Becca said:


> ... Maybe I need to hold a grudge against the San Diego Symphony board because they missed an opportunity to get Mirga G-t after a successful guest conducting gig, this before the CBSO musicians met and fell in love with her, by which time it was too late. The (my) verdict on their eventual choice, Rafael Payare, is still out.


No one, least of all I, would blame you for holding a grudge - It must have been heart-breaking to have and to then lose a talent like Mirga.

Payare appeared with the CSO in 2018 as part of Bernstein's centennial celebration - Symphonic Dances from West Side Story along with Mozart's Bassoon Concerto and Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra. The Chicago Tribune's John von Rhein was impressed.

"Rafael Payare brings energy and purpose to his downtown CSO podium debut"

https://www.chicagotribune.com/entertainment/ct-ent-cso-payare-review-0120-story.html

I took a pass on adding the secondary subscription series which included this particular performance for reasons which escape me although I greatly suspect that I was probably as tired of Bernstein's 100th birthday celebration as I was of his 95th, 90th, 85th, 80th, 75th, 70th, 65th, and 60th...

Perhaps this article about Payare and the OSM will help in determining your verdict -

"The new conductor of Montreal's orchestra 'looks like fun but sounds like business'"

https://www.macleans.ca/culture/the...stra-looks-like-fun-but-sounds-like-business/

Although by having to share a city with Yannick Nézet-Séguin, he's pretty much assured of forever being considered "Montreal's Second Best Conductor".

Payare has done a Mahler 5th with the Detroit Symphony Orchestra which can be found here -






Which I thought was really quite good... Full disclosure - I find pretty much every performance of Mahler symphonies (even Bernstein's "start at 8 pm - and end seven hours later at 3 pm" versions) to be "really quite good" - If Arthur Fielder recorded a "Pops" version of Mahler's 5th, no doubt I would find that too was "really quite good"... Even if Zamfir "Master of the Pan Flute"... wait... stop reading... forget that I even wrote that... Not even I like Mahler that much - Note to self - come back and edit out the Zamfir reference... It makes me sound completely nuts...


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Sunburst Finish said:


> Which I thought was really quite good... Full disclosure - I find pretty much every performance of Mahler symphonies (even Bernstein's "start at 8 pm - end seven hours later at 3 pm" versions) to be "really quite good" - If Arthur Fielder recorded a "Pops" version of Mahler's 5th, no doubt I would find that too was "really quite good"... Even if Zamfir "Master of the Pan Flute"... wait... stop reading... forget that I even wrote that... Not even I like Mahler that much - Note to self - come back and edit out the Zamfir reference... It makes me sound completely nuts...


You forgot to mute your mic!


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Knorf said:


> ....there is also a scandal of sexual harassment and personal abuse clinging to him.


Oh gawd, another one....??!!


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Becca said:


> The (my) verdict on their eventual choice, Rafael Payare, is still out.


I hope he works out, but I believe that he (and his wife, cellist Alisa Weilerstein) live in Berlin. I don't think that you can get much farther from San Diego...


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

^^Apparently you can ... the island of Réunion in the Indian Ocean :lol:


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

The antipodal city to San Diego is Saint-Philippe, Réunion, Reunion . This means that, among all the populated locations in the world, the farthest city from San Diego is Saint-Philippe.

The distance from San Diego to Saint-Philippe is about 19,000 kilometers. A direct flight would take around 21 hours, but there aren't commercial routes between these cities.

This is how I calculated the answer -

Step 1: Obtain the geographic coordinates of San Diego

The DMS coordinates are: 32°42'56.6'' N 117°9'53'' W.

Calculations are easier by using the decimal format, hence:

LatO = 32.71571°

LngO = -117.16472°

Step 2: Calculate the latitude

LatA = - LatO = -32.71571°

Step 3: Calculate the longitude

LngA = LngO ± 180° = -117.16472 + 180° = 62.83528°

Since the longitude is negative, we sum 180° to ensure the final value lies between (-180, 180). If it were the other way around, we would subtract 180° for the same reason.

Result:

The antipode of San Diego is located on coordinates: (LatA, LngA) = (-32.71571, 62.83528)

In DMS format: 32°42'56.6'' N 117°9'53'' W.

If you need to check your math, just type in "What is the antipode of San Diego, CA?" in the search engine of your choice and this is what you'll see -

https://www.geodatos.net/en/antipodes/united-states/san-diego

In retrospect... Perhaps all that math was kind of a waste of time... sigh...


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

mbhaub said:


> If he survives Ukraine, Theodore Kuchar.


 According to Dave Hurwitz on his youtube channel, Kuchar has safely escaped from Ukraine . Glad to hear this !


----------



## OCEANE (10 mo ago)

John Zito said:


> That's one of those fun thought experiments: what if in 1989 Berlin had chosen Barenboim and Chicago had chosen Abbado instead of the other way around?


Honestly, I dont prefer most symphonies under Muti's baton as I found his interpretation such as Beethoven lack of character and depth, and he never conducts Mahler. On the other hand, I enjoy his opera related works and his Prokofiev Romeo and Julia is my preference.

True, Chailly's big and his complete cycle of Beethoven, Bruckner and Mahler are top on my priority.


----------

